# How To Choose an ATV Helmet



## VS_Goose

*With so many options available, figuring out how to choose an ATV helmet can be tricky. Fortunately, we’ve got some thoughts to help you decide on the right ATV helmet for you.*

Whether you call it a skid lid, a brain bucket or a hard hat, an ATV helmet is one of the most important pieces of safety gear you should own. The only thing that should come before it is common sense, which would tell you to wear a helmet. If you want to know how to choose an ATV helmet, is really pretty easy as long as you know the basics of what to look for.


----------

